# Uber XL



## andrewhuchs (Oct 7, 2019)

Quick easy question: Does Uber automaticlaly know if my car is an XL? I have a 2019 Honda Pilot and has 3 rows.


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

andrewhuchs said:


> Quick easy question: Does Uber automaticlaly know if my car is an XL? I have a 2019 Honda Pilot and has 3 rows.


Look in your driving preferences. Do you have the option of XL?


----------



## andrewhuchs (Oct 7, 2019)

Where do I find Preferences? Do i have to be online to get to that?


----------



## R3drang3r (Feb 16, 2019)

andrewhuchs said:


> Where do I find Preferences? Do i have to be online to get to that?


In your drivers app lower right corner click on the three lines. Next page lower right corner click on the toggle icon to the right of the offline button.


----------



## Trafficat (Dec 19, 2016)

When I first signed up with my XL vehicle, it was not an option. I had to go back to the greenlight hub and have them fix it.


----------



## Illini (Mar 14, 2019)

Nooooo! Don't drive a 2019 Honda Pilot for Uber!!
You'll get killed on the depreciation.


----------



## andrewhuchs (Oct 7, 2019)

Illini said:


> Nooooo! Don't drive a 2019 Honda Pilot for Uber!!
> You'll get killed on the depreciation.


Its a lease.



R3drang3r said:


> In your drivers app lower right corner click on the three lines. Next page lower right corner click on the toggle icon to the right of the offline button.


Yeah i am not seeing that.


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

andrewhuchs said:


> Its a lease.


Even worse!


----------



## TPAMB (Feb 13, 2019)

A lease! Are you on drugs?


----------



## gotrocks (Dec 27, 2017)

Save your 2019 Pilot and buy a fully depreciated vehicle for around $4,000 for this gig. A new car isn’t worth the wear and tear for the money drivers are earning. You’ll lose more than that in depreciation with a new car purchase. A lease could be a huge issue for a number of reasons including if you have mileage limits. If you decide to use your new Pilot make sure you research your lease terms and talk to your insurance company beforehand to get a clear understanding of your coverage.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

andrewhuchs said:


> Its a lease.
> 
> 
> Yeah i am not seeing that.


What are the terms of your lease? I am very certain you cannot use it for rideshare. Even if it were allowed the mileage limits on most leases would double or more your cost of this vehicle.

Did you have a plan?

I have a plan. I bought (now 2) ( First one was totaled) Lightly used 2019 Kia Sorrento ("s) with around 10,000 miles on them. This allows me to run them out to around 150,000 miles and then sell them for around $8,000. I paid $24,000 ish for them both. I will amortize out around $8,000 a year on these vehicles. Since I finance and then pay off immediately I can buy low and then avoid the finance charges. The payback check for Lexie was $3,289 which is a credit to the initial $24,000.

In Seattle market we have yet to see the crippling rate cuts, and RS is still very profitable.

I lost $5,000 on Ebby when she was totaled right after I paid her off ( My first 2019) but I will post that as a business loss on my taxes further lowering my already low tax burden from this business.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

andrewhuchs said:


> Quick easy question: Does Uber automaticlaly know if my car is an XL? I have a 2019 Honda Pilot and has 3 rows.


If your doing XL it's ok to have a new Honda Pilot. Sure it will depreciate a bit but you'll make a lot more money so the depreciation is worth it. I make around $80 an hour doing XL on a $35k truck. I'm losing about $10k a year in depreciation but my earnings are about $75k a year so it's worth it to me and it will be worth it for you. Be sure to drive a new Honda because people will appreciate it and tip a lot of money like they tip me. I was just tipped $100 yesterday because I showed up in a QX80 Infiniti. The passenger couldn't believe it and took a $100 bill out as soon as I ended the trip. This happens to me often.


----------



## Disgusted Driver (Jan 9, 2015)

maxroyalty1 said:


> If your doing XL it's ok to have a new Honda Pilot. Sure it will depreciate a bit but you'll make a lot more money so the depreciation is worth it. I make around $80 an hour doing XL on a $35k truck. I'm losing about $10k a year in depreciation but my earnings are about $75k a year so it's worth it to me and it will be worth it for you. Be sure to drive a new Honda because people will appreciate it and tip a lot of money like they tip me. I was just tipped $100 yesterday because I showed up in a QX80 Infiniti. The passenger couldn't believe it and took a $100 bill out as soon as I ended the trip. This happens to me often.


I am incredulous, $80 an hour, frequent $100 tips? Is this the rideshare equivalent of Penthouse Forum?


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I am incredulous, $80 an hour, frequent $100 tips? Is this the rideshare equivalent of Penthouse Forum?


Some markets are still quite viable. I think $80 an hour constantly is not doable, but on most days I do have two hours with toes kind of earnings and I average around $40 here running both apps. I do not see frequent $100 tips but do see frequent $15-20 tips. Who knows


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

Disgusted Driver said:


> I am incredulous, $80 an hour, frequent $100 tips? Is this the rideshare equivalent of Penthouse Forum?


I drive for LYFT black, last weekend I had a black trip that was exactly 60 minutes and LYFT gave me $190 plus tip. I'll buy a $40k truck for LYFT and Uber any day. Don't care about depreciation at those rates



Amos69 said:


> Some markets are still quite viable. I think $80 an hour constantly is not doable, but on most days I do have two hours with toes kind of earnings and I average around $40 here running both apps. I do not see frequent $100 tips but do see frequent $15-20 tips. Who knows


Yes I have the best market I love it



Disgusted Driver said:


> I am incredulous, $80 an hour, frequent $100 tips? Is this the rideshare equivalent of Penthouse Forum?


Bro I drive a black QX80 google it and then you'll understand why people are giving me $50 and $100 bills as tips. I gross $600-$900 on a Saturday but my car payment is $1,100


----------



## Ssgcraig (Jul 8, 2015)

Trafficat said:


> When I first signed up with my XL vehicle, it was not an option. I had to go back to the greenlight hub and have them fix it.


I had to call them to add it when I qualified. When they added XL, they took away eats. Best day in my Uber experience.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Bro I drive a black QX80 google it and then you'll understand why people are giving me $50 and $100 bills as tips. I gross $600-$900 on a Saturday but my car payment is $1,100


While I get a LOT of my tips from people complimenting my vehicle, AND I think it's a large contributor to the tips I do get based on pax feedback.....No way am I going to get $50 tip in my market. more power to you though, glad that's working out.


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

maxroyalty1 said:


> I drive for LYFT black, last weekend I had a black trip that was exactly 60 minutes and LYFT gave me $190 plus tip. I'll buy a $40k truck for LYFT and Uber any day. Don't care about depreciation at those rates
> 
> 
> Yes I have the best market I love it
> ...


You're telling a guy driving XL how great driving Black is.

That is like telling someone a McDonalds Quarter Pounder is as good as a Ruth's Chris Steak.


----------



## Amos69 (May 17, 2019)

Ssgcraig said:


> I had to call them to add it when I qualified. When they added XL, they took away eats. Best day in my Uber experience.


I had to call Gryft to get XL activated on my first two rigs.

All this is Moot for the OP, as he is leasing that car. I doubt the company who owns it will allow him to do RS in it, and even if they did the mileage penalties may double to cost of the lease or more.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> You're telling a guy driving XL how great driving Black is.
> 
> That is like telling someone a McDonalds Quarter Pounder is as good as a Ruth's Chris Steak.


No bro I do XL and Black whatever comes first so I can make my $80-$100+ an hour



2kwik4u said:


> While I get a LOT of my tips from people complimenting my vehicle, AND I think it's a large contributor to the tips I do get based on pax feedback.....No way am I going to get $50 tip in my market. more power to you though, glad that's working out.


People in my market are making over $100k a year so it's easier to hand a driver a $50 or a $100 bill


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

maxroyalty1 said:


> No bro I do XL and Black whatever comes first so I can make my $80-$100+ an hour
> 
> 
> People in my market are making over $100k a year so it's easier to hand a driver a $50 or a $100 bill


I make over $100k/yr and won't be handing over a $50 bill to an Uber driver. I think you just have some generous clients


----------



## VictorD (Apr 30, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> You're telling a guy driving XL how great driving Black is.
> 
> *That is like telling someone a McDonalds Quarter Pounder is as good as a Ruth's Chris Steak.*


For what your average Uber driver makes these days, that Quarter Pounder is the closest they'll ever get to a Ruth's Chris steak!

.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

2kwik4u said:


> I make over $100k/yr and won't be handing over a $50 bill to an Uber driver. I think you just have some generous clients :biggrin:


If you had a really good ride in a $70k SUV you just might. All my passengers get Fiji Water and organic snacks. That's how I also get those 50's.


----------



## KD_LA (Aug 16, 2017)

andrewhuchs said:


> Quick easy question: Does Uber automaticlaly know if my car is an XL? I have a 2019 Honda Pilot and has 3 rows.


Easy answer: when you add a car to your account, it asks how many seat belts it has. Seems to me that is the determination since the 3rd row seats are options on some vehicles. If that process doesn't already accept the newly added vehicle as an XL, you can have them fix it during the vehicle inspection.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

maxroyalty1 said:


> If you had a really good ride in a $70k SUV you just might. All my passengers get Fiji Water and organic snacks. That's how I also get those 50's.


I've had desperate ants pick me up from airports around the country with all kinds of expensive SUVs driving X and not even once have I thought about giving them more than the usual 20-30% tip. Even when I'm getting the expense reimbursed by my employer.

FW and organic snacks? Well... They're not going to sway me one way or another, but I guess they have an impact on the people you drive around in your 70K SUV.

And assuming somebody making over 100K/year is just throwing their money away at Uber drivers...? ?‍♂


----------



## jlong105 (Sep 15, 2017)

andrewhuchs said:


> Its a lease.


You'll get killed on mileage


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> I've had desperate ants pick me up from airports around the country with all kinds of expensive SUVs driving X and not even once have I thought about giving them more than the usual 20-30% tip. Even when I'm getting the expense reimbursed by my employer.
> 
> FW and organic snacks? Well... They're not going to sway me one way or another, but I guess they have an impact on the people you drive around in your 70K SUV.
> 
> And assuming somebody making over 100K/year is just throwing their money away at Uber drivers...? ?‍♂


Throwing money away? Maybe if the tip was over $500. These passengers of mine often pull out wads of cash with front of me prior to tipping. I've gotten $100 bills multiple times, $20 bills more than one hundred times. bro you have to understand these customers in my market have mortgages over $5k-$9k+/month so throwing up a bill to them is really nothing. They don't count pennies. You obviously do count pennies because you my friend are an UberX passenger. I have NEVER picked up one UberX pax because the rate is $0.70 a mile and I have too much self-respect to drive for that kind of date. My rates from Uber and Lyft are between $1.50-$3.50 a mile depending on whether it's XL, LUX, BLACK, OR BLACK XL. This weekend I had a round trip on a Lyft black from a customer who told me that UberX drivers are plain people and have small cars lol he ended up paying $340 plus $40 tip. Bro what you just said made me happy I never pick up Uber x customers. THEY DONT TIP. THEY look for the most economical option possible and that's where I HAPPILY deselect uberx pings on my uber app. If a pax isn't trying to spend money, I'm not picking them up. Plain and simple. Rather sit on my couch with my apps on while my luxury suv is my parking spot lol and yes bro FIJI waters in the cup holders in the back seat with every pickup I do


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

This thing is getting better and better... :roflmao:


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

TomTheAnt said:


> This thing is getting better and better... :roflmao:


The best part is my truck gets 13mpg on premium gas and I'm still making CRAZY BANK


----------



## DriverMark (Jan 22, 2018)

You would fit right in with all the Black drivers during Sundance hanging out in the Lyft/Uber lounges.


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

DriverMark said:


> You would fit right in with all the Black drivers during Sundance hanging out in the Lyft/Uber lounges.


Put me in coach, I only play with the big leaguer's. It's funny because after I wrote all the stuff yesterday I got an XL ping for a 80 mile round trip and uber gave me $175 with tip. Just one trip quick 1.5 hour ez pz stuff. I love uber so much.


----------



## 2kwik4u (Aug 27, 2019)

VictorD said:


> For what your average Uber driver makes these days, that Quarter Pounder is the closest they'll ever get to a Ruth's Chris steak!
> 
> .


Hey now.....I had a pickup at the local Ruth Chris the other night. Granted it's 12 stories above me, but it was still closer than the local McDonalds


----------



## RideshareUSA (Feb 7, 2019)

R3drang3r said:


> Look in your driving preferences. Do you have the option of XL?
> View attachment 364690


Ahem, excuse me. Why the hell are deliveries turned off? Shame on you! Now go serve your McCustomers immediately!


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

maxroyalty1 said:


> Put me in coach, I only play with the big leaguer's. It's funny because after I wrote all the stuff yesterday I got an XL ping for a 80 mile round trip and uber gave me $175 with tip. Just one trip quick 1.5 hour ez pz stuff. I love uber so much.


What market is that? Those kind of tips don't even exist in LA. After your posts many of ants browsing qx80's on cars.com lol


----------



## maxroyalty1 (Mar 8, 2017)

2starDriver said:


> What market is that? Those kind of tips don't even exist in LA. After your posts many of ants browsing qx80's on cars.com lol


This market is a secret because it's limited and I can't have others find out it will kill my business.



2starDriver said:


> After your posts many of ants browsing qx80's on cars.com lol


Be sure to have $50k lined up because the old ones won't cut it. People want expensive shit


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> This thing is getting better and better... :roflmao:


I doubt that it's real @Thomas. Should I get the QX 80 and start driving Black? lol.


----------



## TomTheAnt (Jan 1, 2019)

songoku said:


> Should I get the QX 80 and start driving Black?


Do it! At least you would most likely be posting evidence to back up your claims. ? Just like Sir Ian.:whistling:


----------



## 2starDriver (Mar 22, 2019)

maxroyalty1 said:


> This market is a secret because it's limited and I can't have others find out it will kill my business.
> 
> 
> Be sure to have $50k lined up because the old ones won't cut it. People want expensive shit


Then you woke up and all wet down there ? 
max in wonderland. ?


----------



## Coolpad_24 (Jun 18, 2019)

I had 07 Honda pilot and I was doing XL


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

TomTheAnt said:


> Do it! At least you would most likely be posting evidence to back up your claims. ? Just like Sir Ian.:whistling:


I think QX80 Rear end is so ugly. Suburban or Yukon or Lexus. That's it.


----------



## Lux On (Oct 23, 2019)

maxroyalty1 said:


> I drive for LYFT black, last weekend I had a black trip that was exactly 60 minutes and LYFT gave me $190 plus tip. I'll buy a $40k truck for LYFT and Uber any day. Don't care about depreciation at those rates
> 
> 
> Yes I have the best market I love it
> ...


Every market is different. You drive a QX80 here in LA and people will call you an idiot. They will stick the gum you give them on the door handle or under the seat.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

maxroyalty1 said:


> No bro I do XL and Black whatever comes first so I can make my $80-$100+ an hour


Got it. But those numbers ARE from Black. I highly doubt you can get $80 an hour with XL.

Honda pilot only qualifies for XL, so having Black info is not important here. I am not putting you down. I'm glad you can make that money.

I too drive XL, no Black, and I make $120-$130 per day (full days).

P.S.: I LOVE the QX80...!!!

To the OP: you have to call Uber and ask them to add XL into your account. It takes 2 minutes.


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

songoku said:


> I think QX80 Rear end is so ugly.


You think so? I think it's far better looking than those Suburban and Yukon boxes on the wheels


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

AnointedOne said:


> You think so? I think it's far better looking than those Suburban and Yukon boxes on the wheels


That's the beauty of American truck. 2nd to none my friend.


----------



## 25rides7daysaweek (Nov 20, 2017)

andrewhuchs said:


> Quick easy question: Does Uber automaticlaly know if my car is an XL? I have a 2019 Honda Pilot and has 3 rows.


Dont drive that car for rideshare unless you are doing if out of boredom....
You might have to specify a trim option if they dont all have 3 rows


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

songoku said:


> That's the beauty of American truck. 2nd to none my friend.


To be honest I am not a big fan of modern American cars except one which is Raptor which I think is the best looking new truck out there. I would buy an American Classic on a heart beat though. I love German cars, however cost of maintenance and depreciation totally put me off when it comes to buying one, I would rather lease one (not for uber) and return it after 3 years (I currently have one).

As far as Japanese luxury vehicles concern, you can't go wrong with them they hold their value no matter how many miles you put on them. Maintenance cost far reasonable than German cars.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

AnointedOne said:


> To be honest I am not a big fan of modern American cars except one which is Raptor which I think is the best looking new truck out there. I would buy an American Classic on a heart beat though. I love German cars, however cost of maintenance and depreciation totally put me off when it comes to buying one, I would rather lease one (not for uber) and return it after 3 years (I currently have one).
> 
> As far as Japanese luxury vehicles concern, you can't go wrong with them they hold their value no matter how many miles you put on them. Maintenance cost far reasonable than German cars.


I think Suburban and Yukon hold value pretty well, I would say comparable to Lexus. A 40k miles 2018 QX80 lost 50% of it msrp. Lexus probably the best in term of value,quality and resale value.

The thing is why spending money on foreign import when we already have a comparable ( to some extend even better) American luxury SUVs. I wouldn't buy Ford or Chevy small cars though. But you can't go wrong Suburban, Expedition or Yukon.


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

songoku said:


> I think Suburban and Yukon hold value pretty well, I would say comparable to Lexus. A 40k miles 2018 QX80 lost 50% of it msrp. Lexus probably the best in term of value,quality and resale value.
> 
> The thing is why spending money on foreign import when we already a comparable ( to some extend even better) American luxury SUVs. I wouldn't buy Ford or Chevy small cars though. But you can't go wrong Suburban, Expedition or Yukon.


If you look up a 2018 Premier Suburban with 40k miles they lost 50% of its msrp as well, but when it comes to value for the money Japanese luxury SUVs are way ahead of American SUVs. Engine to exterior/Interior quality is again far better than their American counterparts.

I love to drive nice cars. I bought my luxury SUV for my personal use, not specially for Uber, I only do Uber on Friday and Saturday nights so it does not hurt me as I am not putting thousands of excessive miles on my car. However if you solely purchasing a SUV for Uber than by all means get Suburban, Expedition or Yukon.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

AnointedOne said:


> If you look up a 2018 Premier Suburban with 40k miles they lost 50% of its msrp as well, but when it comes to value for the money Japanese luxury SUVs are way ahead of American SUVs. Engine to exterior/Interior quality is again far better than their American counterparts.
> 
> I love to drive nice cars. I bought my luxury SUV for my personal use, not specially for Uber, I only do Uber on Friday and Saturday nights so it does not hurt me as I am not putting thousands of excessive miles on my car. However if you solely purchasing a SUV for Uber than by all means get Suburban, Expedition or Yukon.


I read somewhere that Suburban retains 40% of it's value after 5 years and stay strong among top 5 vehicles that have good resale.

A QX 80 is $80k vs Suburban Premiere is $65k. The difference is quite huge. Lol.


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

songoku said:


> I read somewhere that Suburban retains 40% of it's value after 5 years and stay strong among top 5 vehicles that have good resale.
> 
> A QX 80 is $80k vs Suburban Premiere is $65k. The difference is quite huge. Lol.


Why would you buy a brand new 80k QX80 or Lexus? lol buy a used 2018 for 45k-50k with 18k-20k miles on them, and get extended 150k miles warranty on top of that simple.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

AnointedOne said:


> Why would you buy a brand new 80k QX80 or Lexus? lol buy a used 2018 for 45k-50k with 18k-20k miles on them, and get extended 150k miles warranty on top of that simple.


I got a used Yukon XL with 40k miles ( not Denali though) for less than $45k.

Lexus GX 460 is nice but it's a gas hog with not enough space for luggage. Lx570 is just too expensive to reach. Used QX 80 was in my list but I dropped it cuz of that ugly ASS. Lol.

In the long run, It's probably cost less to fix a suburban/yukon than a QX80. With the Yukon, I save couple cents on gas and street folks think I am a Patriot. ?


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

songoku said:


> I got a used Yukon XL with 40k miles ( not Denali though) for less than $45k.
> 
> Lexus GX 460 is nice but it's a gas hog with not enough space for luggage. Lx570 is just too expensive to reach. Used QX 80 was in my list but I dropped it cuz of that ugly ASS. Lol.
> 
> In the long run, It's probably cost less to fix a suburban/yukon than a QX80. With the Yukon, I save couple cents on gas and street folks think I am a Patriot. ?


Lol Do you drive at DFW or Love Field? I might bump into you at north cellphone lot one day. Lol


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

AnointedOne said:


> Lol Do you drive at DFW or Love Field? I might bump into you at north cellphone lot one day. Lol


Lol. I tried it out with UberX on my Ford explorer for couple days but I gave up. There was a day that I pushed it close to 6hours and made only $100. I took all the X rides they gave me and wtf, $3 payout for short ride killed the mood. Just not worth it. Vehicle is used for personal pleasure.



AnointedOne said:


> Lol Do you drive at DFW or Love Field? I might bump into you at north cellphone lot one day. Lol


I thought about signing up for Black ... Just one or two black ride per day gonna be great. Guess what, I read horror stories about waiting 6 hours at the airport so maybe later...



AnointedOne said:


> Why would you buy a brand new 80k QX80 or Lexus? lol buy a used 2018 for 45k-50k with 18k-20k miles on them, and get extended 150k miles warranty on top of that simple.


Man, I didn't even know you're in Dallas Hood. Lmao.


----------



## Chorch (May 17, 2019)

Problem with Expedition is that you have to fill the tank every three blocks. No car spends more gas than that one. I love it, but it burns A LOT of gas.


----------



## songoku (Nov 27, 2016)

Chorch said:


> Problem with Expedition is that you have to fill the tank every three blocks. No car spends more gas than that one. I love it, but it burns A LOT of gas.


How big is your block? Lol. I thought Expedition with v6 turbo is better on gas.


----------



## AnointedOne (Apr 11, 2018)

songoku said:


> Lol. I tried it out with UberX on my Ford explorer for couple days but I gave up. There was a day that I pushed it close to 6hours and made only $100. I took all the X rides they gave me and wtf, $3 payout for short ride killed the mood. Just not worth it. Vehicle is used for personal pleasure.
> 
> 
> I thought about signing up for Black ... Just one or two black ride per day gonna be great. Guess what, I read horror stories about waiting 6 hours at the airport so maybe later...
> ...


Lol. You should sign up for black and only do black on the weekends and rest of the week use your daily drive and do your normal thing. There are certain parts of DFW where black demand is lucrative.

I have my honey holes and I stick to these areas on Friday and Saturday nights. 70% to 80% of the time I achieve/over achieve my target and call it a night.


----------

